# Bilbao stopover sites



## machhojome (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi there, we'll be landing in Bilbao in April. Ive seen a few sites about for our T5. Just wondering if there are any particular recommendations. We'll be looking for close to city for site seeing. Secure and safe hopefully. Any recommends welcomed. TIA.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 6, 2018)

There is an aire, which charges, and a free car park adjacent here:

Google Maps

I have stayed in the car park twice. There are great views and good walking. There's a bus service too ...

Recommended.


----------



## noarlunga (Mar 7, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> There is an aire, which charges, and a free car park adjacent here:
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



Yes, we've stayed on the free car park out of season. As I recall, the aire was quite expensive but as it was closed anyway it wasn't relevant.

The 58 bus takes about 30 minutes to get to Atxuri where you can transfer to the tram or take a pleasant walk down the river.

On another occasion we stayed on a free aire/car park at the surfing resort of Bakio (43.430644, -2.803359) and caught the A3518 bus to Bilbao which takes a pleasant route along part of the coast, terminating at the Federico Moyúa Plaza about 500 metres from the Guggenheim.

If you want to take your T5 into Bilbao there seems to be plenty of parking along the river but it means laying off the juice of course.

Johnny A


----------



## deckboy (Mar 7, 2018)

Look for Sopela on any of the aires websites.
Free Aire/Area. All services including EHU €2/12hr.
Easy walk to Metro station that takes you right in to Bilbao.
Sopela itself has lots of cafés and shops and a good tourist office in season.

N 43.37370,  W 2.98976


----------



## bilbao camper (Mar 7, 2018)

Sopelana is free no electric till May metro 300 metres cost to Bilbao 1-90euro one way time 35 min.You can also stay in Algorta in the old port or along the beach close to the hotels water and toilets available supermarkets 200metres metro 300metres cost to Bilbao 1-20euro time 25min both these are safe and quite at night just the odd fisherman.Algorta is apro 12km from port by motorway or 4km if you take the hanging bridge built by the man who built the Eiffel Tower cost around 3euro


----------

